# Unabhängig



## MarX

Hallo!

Wie sagt man auf Spanisch:

*Sie haben unabhängig von einander dasselbe gesagt.*

_=Ellos dijeron lo mismo, uno independiente del otro. _?


----------



## heidita

Correcto..


----------



## MarX

Vale. Gracias, Heidita!


----------



## Maedchen

"Ellos dijeron lo mismo, de manera independiente"


----------



## Jorge Jodra

Hola,
*Dijeron lo mismo por separado*


----------



## MarX

Muchas gracias, Maedchen y Jorge Jodra!


----------

